# Update on my TT



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Well after about a month of downtime and ordering and re-ordering of parts I finally have my TT mobile again...
before pics:
























Before mods: Bilstein Sports/ Neuspeed Springs,Samco hose, 17x8 RH Ag Cups, 15mm rear spacers, Forge 006 dv, Neuspeed rear swaybar 19mm, APR93oct, neuspeed Short shift, Boost Machine, TTDA, large maf holder, Smoked front markers (riso), KMAC kit, boost gauge...bla bla bla
New look:








































new mods: Stoptech 328 front brakes, FK Koniggsport coilovers, 18x8f 18x10r BBS RSGT, new rear brakes and pads, fluid flush, thermostat, temp sender, APR R1, DV relocat kit, smoked side marker,silicon vaccum lines and then the rest of the crap from above...
next up it gets haldex fluid and filter, oil change and a complete detail....




































I feel it looks much better than before and it was definitely time for a change up...


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

dont know if i like the old wheels better or what, but it looks great either way!!!!


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

new look > old look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bmorlok (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Blue20thAE)*

I love the new look! The old look wasn't bad either but the new is more awesomtacular http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Blue20thAE)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on brake upgrades over something silly!


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

Nice!


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (HernTT)*

Glad to see the twin is doing good. new mods look awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I certainly miss seeing the car at GTG's around here


----------



## GTeyePOPPIN' (May 24, 2006)

man those brakes are big...i was thinking 996 turbo brakes to match with my build...im rethinking now.
time to get rear one now, huh?


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

looks great Morio, can't wait to see the TT in person







.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

thanks all!!! i am in love again with her..... The brakes are a godsend and I truly reccomend anyone that is considering to just save up and get them...the cool thing about them is they won't be obsolete when you pony up for a BT....
I have some detailing to do then she will hit the streets while I tear into the rocco... (and vwdriver I am still jealous that you got a GT while I have a simple rocco)















next for the TT will be driving her....and then maybe a BT by end of 2008........cars are paid for so I might as well as go big on her.....


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

Those new wheels are a 100% improvement over the old ones.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Harv)*

I'd say 200% better on the wheels, looks great all around!


----------



## kidkinetic (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

love the rs-gt's sweet looking car...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (kidkinetic)*

Those wheels are MUCH better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How is your brake bias with those big fronts and stock rears?


_Modified by l88m22vette at 10:00 AM 1-14-2008_


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Morio your car is looking AWESOME ! ! ! Great job dude ! ! ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*

thanks!!! she is slowing getting to where she needs to be!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

new wheels are wayyy better! 18s make such a diff from 17s


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

thanks!! and the wheels matched with coilovers are outstanding


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*

looks sick man.good job.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_thanks all!!! i am in love again with her..... The brakes are a godsend and I truly reccomend anyone that is considering to just save up and get them...the cool thing about them is they won't be obsolete when you pony up for a BT....
I have some detailing to do then she will hit the streets while I tear into the rocco... (and vwdriver I am still jealous that you got a GT while I have a simple rocco)















next for the TT will be driving her....and then maybe a BT by end of 2008........cars are paid for so I might as well as go big on her.....























LOL yeh the GT was a steal... I always find it funny we have very similar cars, ever the rocco and GT are about the same color.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

yes I love the GT,......I would of bought one instead of the rocco...but the deal I got on the rocco couldn't be passed up!








BTW, paint was cleansed, polished and waxed....





















The Ultimate Detailer is AWESOME!!!


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_yes I love the GT,......I would of bought one instead of the rocco...but the deal I got on the rocco couldn't be passed up!








BTW, paint was cleansed, polished and waxed....





















The Ultimate Detailer is AWESOME!!!






























Yes, even with the weather as i****ty as it was last night, the TT looked














...so nice to see it finally in person


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Update on my TT (Morio)*

car looks sick morio







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
take care,
nash


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Update on my TT (Nashty Rabbit)*

Black always looks tight in a light shade http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like the new wheels a lot more then the old ones.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*

lovin the new look.... those 10s out back really add a menacing stance..


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (candela)*

Thanks guys! more pics to come!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Morio)*


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*

yay give the rocco some love too!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

yeah she is a nice little car:


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

she sure is







and that 8V sounds nice


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwglinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglinut* »_she sure is







and that 8V sounds nice









Sure does when you spruce it up with a 288 cam, dual side draft carbs, and a long tube header w/exhaust. I love my 8v rocco it will stay around longer than the TT, more reliable too...
Nice to see another rocco owner with a TT, both look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (skydaman)*

How much does you rocco weigh?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

she weighs in at about 2200 lbs........ (weight station while driving her from SC to TX)






















and I am thinking a nice cam for a wonderful sound


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

Not that I need another project car, but I'm really liking the idea of a 16v rocco or rado. Crap, I need to focus


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

lol.... I thought you were going to suggest using my TT as a parts car for an AWD 1.8T Scirocco





























cause all the rocco guys tell me that all the time


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

MORIO,
are you going to sell your old coils and bilstiens?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (fijitt)*

Hey man...we had a photoshoot yesterday you should of came out!!!
I have a local person interested in my old suspension but if they decide to go another route I will let you know!

More pics from this weekend:


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Morio)*

That is the coolest LP frame I have ever seen on an Audi in my entire life.







Way to go! I being serious. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (TheWolfsburg)*

old fan of In-N-Out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








born, raised in socal...... I have to remember my roots


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_old fan of In-N-Out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








born, raised in socal...... I have to remember my roots
















In-N-Out is really good.... but its over-rated. People in Socal act like Jesus himself made the burgers. 
Theres several local spots around here that are better 
I do love me some Animal Fries though!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_
In-N-Out is really good.... but its over-rated. People in Socal act like Jesus himself made the burgers. 
Theres several local spots around here that are better 
I do love me some Animal Fries though! 


but Jesus did make the burgers














just pronounced his name differently


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*

nice stance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redstar (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (Neb)*

TPS reports must pay well. big new house, lots of goodies for the car and last but not least all the strippers... how do you find the time? .








nice wheels. stance looks good. id recommend getting that rear alignment a little more upright...speaking from experience. the back tires tend to become flat on the inside with the quickness.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (redstar)*

My Favorite shot from that day....oh the rear stance man!!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

that is my fav too...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Morio)*

newest mod.....
























I got a lift for my garage











































still wanting for my intake boost tube (forge kit) from TTstuff




























2 weeks since I have ordered it


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

sweet i wish i had a lift and garage


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

^^ no sh!t, and an old, clean-as-hell Rocco would be nice too


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

thanks all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am needing to finish the rocco....it is my daily but she really wants some 944 interior





























I plan to blast and repaint the lift and bolt to the floor... I need to decide if I am going with garage tiles or paint for the floor first....





























anyone in TX that needs a lift hit me up!!! bring some beer and you can use it


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Morio)*

new pics


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*















As always ...stunning















See you tonight man!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

someone needs to fix there rear camber before they need to buy some new tires .. Love the bbs wheels


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Audi225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi225* »_someone needs to fix there rear camber before they need to buy some new tires .. Love the bbs wheels 

WOW thanks for the insight!!!! I don't have my Alignment Spec Sheet here in front of me but it is within my specs (-1.2 thru -1.6) the 10" rears and slightly stretched tires make it appear WAY OUT....


----------



## Markus (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: (Morio)*

your new setup looks way better than the old. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It usually works out that way.


----------



## eskimojoe (Jan 5, 2008)

I gave that car a hug the other night, couldn't help myself







and we all know morio has the cash for all those tires he goes through hehe, Looks ever so beautiful Mr. Morio!!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (eskimojoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eskimojoe* »_I gave that car a hug the other night, couldn't help myself







and we all know morio has the cash for all those tires he goes through hehe, Looks ever so beautiful Mr. Morio!!!! 

ahhhhhhh she liked the love


----------



## TTQCrob (Jan 5, 2008)

I've seen you drivin around Austin a few times, car looks real nice man. Props.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
ahhhhhhh she liked the love























...and our TT liked the VAG-COM love that night too







...the window mod rocks!!! So damn easy!!!


----------



## eskimojoe (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (vwglinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglinut* »_
...and our TT liked the VAG-COM love that night too







...the window mod rocks!!! So damn easy!!!

So enviouse of that mod...just don't wanna fork over the cash just to have it *sigh*


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (eskimojoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eskimojoe* »_
So enviouse of that mod...just don't wanna fork over the cash just to have it *sigh* 

Gabe, look in the classifieds...i've seen the module in there a few times for around 40-50 bucks...better than 75


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

it's not low enough damn it!







Loving the rides man. You move to texas and go into baller status


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

thanks hanna!!!
not quite the baller like you...but they are getting better


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

space those rears out on the rocco and lower it already


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

Morio, can you take a huge pic, or several pics, of the underside of your TTq? I would love reference pics, and you happen to have a lift


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Hey Morio, nice pics way to use the hill country in your shots*

I'm loving that rear stance


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Hey Morio, nice pics way to use the hill country in your shots (2001TTransport)*

Give an update anything else? You missed a great eurofest. Miss ya being there. Cause all the other four rings are about non-friendly.


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

new look is much better then the old! keep it up!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Mat Cacciatore)*

damn missed eurofest!!!







I loved that show......
no real updates ...... I am quite happy with how she looks..... maybe get her an exhaust and a front mount......I would love a new headunit.... but we will see..... I am focusing back on the rocco now


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

Well I joined you in the Audi Snob club! Got Franks avant from him the week of eurofest, put it in the show for chairs and beer though.


----------



## BrianAnderson (May 13, 2008)

fan-****in-tastic. i think that is the hottest TT evar! please shave at least the badges and get a badge less for up front!


----------



## T-TownTT (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (BrianAnderson)*

x2 on the badgeless rear...evens out the sides imho


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (T-TownTT)*

WOW!!!! Thanks for the compliments but I really don't think she is the best looking TT ..... I am happy with her and after I get some cash together for the respray she will be shaved!!


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

you get a ticket for not have a front plate yet?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (fijitt)*

not yet....... don't jinx me


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

what is the word? I need n update!!!


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Morio) You going to Make it to Dyno Day???*

Just wondering if your bring the scirocco


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Morio) You going to Make it to Dyno Day??? (2001TTransport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001TTransport* »_Just wondering if your bring the scirocco

I was actually going to bring the TT to dyno day..... but with the date change I may not be able to make it.... The scirocco is a mostly stock 1.8 8v JH..... so if it dyno'd over 60whp I would be shocked


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (Morio)*

Do you happen to have a Eurojet exhaust? I think I saw your video on youtube, if you do have it...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Polski Ogier)*

nope no exhaust yet..... I kinda like it quiet.....


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

Audi snob! It sucks being about the only one around in g'vegas these days. Why don't you try to make up to sowo this coming year. I got the room


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_Audi snob! It sucks being about the only one around in g'vegas these days. Why don't you try to make up to sowo this coming year. I got the room 


That maybe a plan!!!!


----------



## 16valvedCaddy (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*

Hanna, you forget he's a BIG Texan now. He hasn't the time for us little South Carolina people.


----------



## tdor (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: (16valvedCaddy)*

looks good, the setting seems like u can get some good speed going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (16valvedCaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16valvedCaddy* »_Hanna, you forget he's a BIG Texan now. He hasn't the time for us little South Carolina people.









ouch!!!!!! are you going to SOWO??? I am seriously planning on it!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (Morio)*

Hi Morlo,
love your new wheels.... I've been looking to find a perfect setup as yours... I thought I can get some of your advise my upcoming staggered wheel purchase.... I was wondering if you can share you wheels' offsets....I think you are a running 8" front and 10" rear right?
Also you briefly mentioned about your alignment in the rear. Is your range same as stock?
I currently have stock height TTQ Roaster MK1. Presuming that I purchase the same spec wheels as yours, would it look the same particularly the topside of the rear wheels tucked in on stock height? 
I've been using tt2x offset calculator site to check various wheel offsets for 10" width (rear) but since it doesn't take account of the alignment and vehicle height... I became very suspicious and really need some good advise...
Sorry to make this question too long... hope you can help.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (bluehue0)*

whats the deal??? Lower it already


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

i have to ask. isn't it bad to do 18x8front 18x10rear. because of the awd.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

Sowo is 3 weeks away! Come on


----------



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (bluehue0)*

Hi Morio,
You informed that you are using 45 mm adaptec adapters on the rear for the BBS. Is it hitting the coilover perch? From the picture you have, it looks rather like 30 mm adapter..... Do you have a rear brake mod that might have pushed out the hub? Can you help me understand how you were you able to put 45?
I'm doing the similar setup with on my rear with 18x10 and using offset calculator and backspacing calculation in reference to TTurboNegro's setup. I remember TTurboNegro telling me once that He couldn't use the 20 mm on his 11 where his total backspace including lip comes down to 160 mm with the adapter. The 20 mm from what I understand was eating up the upper spring perch on the rear. 
I use the same spec from him and applied to the 58 offset in which I have ordered and trying to figure out what size adapter I need and 25 mm seem to be perfect for clearance and flush... 
I am really having hard time finding the solid information and don't know what to believe and really don't want to do it wrong and do it over and over again.... Please help...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (bluehue0)*

Hey

I had a 25mm and a 17.5mm spacer (42.5mm)to make the et65 clear the rear spring perches.... I hated having an adapter and a spacer so I went with Adaptec for a custom 45mm adapter. I clear everything fine... Good Luck! and I hope that helps


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

I hate you missed a damn fine time at sowo! I think that red TT is lower than yours


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_I hate you missed a damn fine time at sowo! I think that red TT is lower than yours









yeah man... I was out of town for work and it went horribly... argh!!!!! Been working all weekend to fix crap.. ARGH!!! and yes that red TT make mine look like a 4x4


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

You shall have new plates sometime in the near future. If we could only get the other 15 people


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

I am in no hurry my friend!!! When they get here they get here














can't wait to see your avant on bags


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

Me too bro. 
Tags are being ordered this Friday. So that means more







shots for you to whore out the syndicate!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

updates:
Air ride is going in....going for a clean install with stock look... everything will be done to be reversible if I want to do that:
























Management is Ridetech e3 pro....Bags are Bagyard bombers front and rear







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (T-TownTT)*

Going to watch this.. I plan on bagginga a black 225


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (MidwestDubMafia)*

Looks good Can't wait to see it in Person


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

Looks good Morio! I like the controller placement. Are you going to mount everything to a wood platform first? A trick [email protected] told me is to carpet the platform first to keep the vibrations to a minimum. I'm planning on doing that to my install when I have the chance.


_Modified by iamraymond at 7:57 PM 3-1-2010_


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_updates:
Air ride is going in....going for a clean install with stock look... everything will be done to be reversible if I want to do that:








Management is Ridetech e3 pro....Bags are Bagyard bombers front and rear







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That is the same location I would like to put mine when I build it. Can't wait to see it bagged out! BTW, what bags are you running and are you notching the frame on the passenger side?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

Love the metal tank, fits the interior perfectly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I say mount it with all the crap hidden under a big flat bezel surround, that way its a clean install but you still see the pretty tank


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

thanks everyone!!!
I plan to mount everything to a sheet of board...and now I will make sure to carpet it first








Then I plan to do what iamraymond did with his install and build a false floor but mine will be slightly higher near the front seats to completely enclose all parts.... I don't want anything to show....

For bags I am going Bagyard bombers all around.... They should be here in mid month.... hope to have it all finished in begining April...and yes I plan to notch the passenger side


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (Morio)*

loooking good! finally...some of you guys are getting AIR!!
let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weakstyles.* »_loooking good! finally...some of you guys are getting AIR!!
let me know if you need any help.

thanks!!! I will defintiely send you a PM.... I have some tire inquiries


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

I vote for showing the top of the tank as well since a polished tank really would match the TT aluminum-accented interior. 
At first I wanted to cover up everything, but I had to raise the floor too much because of the tank height. Unless your tank is shorter than mine or if you can get the tank to sit really low to the floor, your false floor might be very high. But if you can hide everything, then that would be very stealthy!
My tank looks so tiny compared to the 5-gallon!


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

By the way, SoloGLI/weakstyles. were really right about the passenger side notch. The more I look at the car from the front, the more I notice that the driver side is lower. It looks like the car is leaning to one side when it is dumped. Plus when you air out, you can tell that the passenger side will stop dropping first, even with stock wheels.
I may have to notch it if it really gets to me, but I really hope I don't need to.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (iamraymond)*

Thanks for the update! I plan to notch it







I knew it would bother me.... I am now wanting to change out my tires...... but I am having a hard time on what to get size wise..... oh well I have a couple weeks to figure it out!















I hope to cover the whole thing but like you did, I will see if it looks silly and if so then I will but an opening for the tank.... yours looks great!!


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

What tires do you have on there now? What are you planning to get? 215/40 and 245/35? or 215/40 and 225/40? We have the same wheel sizes and I'm looking to confirm my tire sizes as well.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (iamraymond)*

well I currently have 225-40-18 fronts and 255-35-18 rear. (I thought they were 245 opps)....
I was thinking of running 215-35-18 front and 225-40-18 rear.... but I am unsure how safe that would be especially since I will be driving to SOWO this year (2000 miles round trip)


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

215/35 in the front will get you a bit lower, but I decided against it because the difference between a 215/35 front and 225/40 rear is 4.6% and it may interfere with the Haldex system. 
I have read different things online (4%, 6%), but this was the email sent to me when I inquired with Haldex about having different front and rear tire sizes and this is what they said:

_Quote, originally posted by *Haldex Traction Systems * »_Dear Raymond,
Please regard this note as a generic clarification for best practices. It doesn’t oversees or replaces anything specified by the car manufacturer.
The Haldex Limited Slip Coupling featured in the Audi TT is designed to allow the use of the specified minispare. Please consult your owner’s manual for the allowed max vehicle speed and other details related to employment of the minispare.
Furthermore, the Haldex system is capable of handling a front to rear tire size difference of *2.5%* . It’s more advantageous though from a performance perspective to use the smaller tires in the rear.
On both instances and through the intelligence programmed in the software, the Haldex system will adapt its performance to the actual tire setup. *There is no risk for damage to the hardware.*
We appreciate your interest in our products and wish you a lot of enjoyment with the TT.
Best Regards
Haldex Traction Systems
Detroit Office
Phone (734) 737 0435
Fax (734) 737 0436
http://www.haldex.com



The difference between 215/40 and 225/40 is 1.2%. The difference between 215/40 and 245/35 is 0.1%. I wonder if there is a matching rear tire that can be used for a 215/35 front tire - 225/35 maybe? But thats a hard tire to find locally. 


_Modified by iamraymond at 11:46 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_









thats what i want to do ^^^ except polished! only thing i couldnt stand with air is how loud and annoying the compressors are. any of you guys figure out a way to supress the sound? i was almost about to build its own seperate box and dynamat it to keep things a little more quiet


_Modified by MidwestDubMafia at 10:05 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_215/35 in the front will get you a bit lower, but I decided against it because the difference between a 215/35 front and 225/40 rear is 4.6% and it may interfere with the Haldex system. 
I have read different things online (4%, 6%), but this was the email sent to me when I inquired with Haldex about having different front and rear tire sizes and this is what they said:

The difference between 215/40 and 225/40 is 1.2%. The difference between 215/40 and 245/35 is 0.1%. I wonder if there is a matching rear tire that can be used for a 215/35 front tire - 225/35 maybe? But thats a hard tire to find locally. 

_Modified by iamraymond at 11:46 AM 3-2-2010_


so maybe I should go with 
215-40-18 and 225-40-18
how would the stretch look on a 10" wide wheel????


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*

Heres a link that shows 225/40/18 on a 10: Its not _too _extreme. http://www.tyrestretch.com/10_225_40_R18/
As for suppressing the noise of the compressor, I would suggest not enclosing it in its own box as the compressor gets hot enough as it is. You don't want to cook it sticking it in a box with Dynamatt (unless you add some sort of fan like from a computer). 
I have my 480c mounted directly on a MDF platform and its enclosed with carpetted 1/2" plywood (see the pic above). The sound isn't too bad. Plus with my small 3-gallon tank, it tops off in less than a minute. I plan on carpetting the MDF platform to cut down the vibrations (as [email protected] recommended). Tonight, I'll try to take a video to record how loud it is inside the cabin. 
I definitely recommend adding a switch to cut the power to the compressor in case you need to answer your phone.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_
I definitely recommend adding a switch to cut the power to the compressor in case you need to answer your phone. 

Thats a really good idea to just have a switch available to turn it off. I didnt get very far with my rear seat setup in my MK4 and i had to compressors in the spare tire well and nothing in the back at all just that and man was it ever lound when the noise was surrounded by metal!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_
As for suppressing the noise of the compressor, I would suggest not enclosing it in its own box as the compressor gets hot enough as it is. You don't want to cook it sticking it in a box with Dynamatt (unless you add some sort of fan like from a computer). 


This is the best way to somewhat suppress the sound, but you have to build a fan into the box for the heat. But basically, you have to accept that the compressors are going to make a lot of noise, regardless of what you do in this car. I'm going to be because I removed the spare and have my manifold and compressors back there, I'm gonna see if there is enough room to enclose each compressor individually and mount it in the spare tire to cut out some noise. I'm running dual 380's and they probably run for only a minute or so when the tank gets below 135psi, but the noise sucks in a hatch. It wasn't nearly as bad in my Jetta, just because I had the back seats plus a false wall suppressing the noise.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Heres the sound/video clip: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY8GPDNMTgo


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_Quote, originally posted by Haldex Traction Systems »
Dear Raymond,
Please regard this note as a generic clarification for best practices. It doesn’t oversees or replaces anything specified by the car manufacturer.
The Haldex Limited Slip Coupling featured in the Audi TT is designed to allow the use of the specified minispare. Please consult your owner’s manual for the allowed max vehicle speed and other details related to employment of the minispare.
Furthermore, the Haldex system is capable of handling a front to rear tire size difference of 2.5% . It’s more advantageous though from a performance perspective to use the smaller tires in the rear.
On both instances and through the intelligence programmed in the software, the Haldex system will adapt its performance to the actual tire setup. There is no risk for damage to the hardware.
We appreciate your interest in our products and wish you a lot of enjoyment with the TT.
Best Regards
Haldex Traction Systems
Detroit Office
Phone (734) 737 0435
Fax (734) 737 0436

Hooray! That is some AWESOME info! Its nice to hear a genuine Haldex percentage, how going smaller on the rear is preferred, and that there is no hardware risk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That is going in the FAQ


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
how going smaller on the rear is preferred


I'm assuming this is in reference to a stock haldex unit and not an upgraded haldex. Obviously with a car that is getting between 70 and 80% of the power to the front would need bigger in front and smaller for the rear, but if someone has a blue haldex controller that makes it 60/40 power split, its probably better to keep everything equal.
But I do agree, this is some great info to add to the FAQ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_Heres the sound/video clip: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY8GPDNMTgo

Not bad, just one 480? and man i love the PSHHHH when you air out. on my GTI i had air line hooked up to the dump valves so the air would dump outside the car and everybody could hear it and see all the loose gravel and debri get blown away


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (MidwestDubMafia)*

Yes thats one 480c and I have mufflers on the exhaust.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

UPDATES!!!!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

when you get home from Kali, please update


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You're in California right now??? What part of Cali? Any chance you're in the Los Angeles area?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

hey guys!! Promise to have updates later this coming week..... right now I am in Anaheim for work but I fly back to Austin on Monday.... My bags are still being built (bagyard GB).... 
I do have my template and layout done for my management... will snap some pics later in the week!!!!!















SoloGLI, I have been at the Anaheim Convention Center since Wednesday last week.... For Expo West natural/organic trade show. And unfortunately I have been with clients kissing their ass all weekend so I wouldn't of been able to get away.......


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

O well, figured I could have showed you the car and given you a ride in a bagyard equipped car. Enjoy the rest of your stay in beautiful SoCal.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

Thanks man!! That would of been cool!!!!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*

Get some broham! 
Can't wait for the reunion... Designing shirts for this event. I'm sure you'll grab up 2. 
Holla


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

I need 2 large.... and real large, not emo skinny sister's jeans large


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*

Hahahaha. What I'll do is give you the site. 
Customink.com then hit retrieve my design. 
Enter my email. You can enjoy all my lil mess arounds but we'll decide the final one.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

nice!!!! all shirts looking good!!!!! You need to add "Sierras" to the back!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*

Yes I know. Just a rough draft. The whole crew will make it on there before it's final.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

at home now.... planning on working on it tomorrow night!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*

Sweet! I can't wait to see this get done & drive to SOWO


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Moar pictars


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

they are coming my friend... they are coming....... been busy.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
bags are still not in.. hope they ship out in the next week


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damn yo! 
Are you gonna end up in Helen on friday? IF SO, lets do a shoot of the hood ride.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

I will be there mid day Friday..... most likely around 1-2pm....... might be there in the morning if my son can handle a cannonball run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and of course anytime you want to shoot my Slo-Roach .. I am game!!!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

We are leaving here about 12 so we'll be there around 2


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

tires are ordered!!
Falken 912s
front: 215-40-18 
Rears: 235-35-18
this should give my rears a little stretch without me being a worry wort!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lets see that progress-kanye


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*









tires are here!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Management installed yet?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

I had everything on plywood.... and I didn't like it... so I pulled it apart and now I have MDF... since my bags are not here yet... I have time to change it up again...


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

curious where you got the tires and how much shipped. I just bought the same ones last week. What size?
EDIT: just saw 215/40/18 mine were 225/45/17 but still curious


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

Morio, how much longer?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (2001TTransport)*

Rears- 235-35-18 Falken 912
fronts- 215-40-18 Falken 912
Shipped $534 from http://www.tires-easy.com

David, redoing the management in MDF today and tomorrow .... apparently the bags should be in in a week







and I am so hoping they come....


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*

did work.... went from ply to mdf ... added carpet and and started the plumbing:
































please remember this whole thing will be hidden......







no one will see any of it


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_Rears- 235-35-18 Falken 912
fronts- 215-40-18 Falken 912
Shipped $534 from 

Mine were $440 shipped from Discount tires. I got them to price match another site but I wanted their warranty package. The warranty at discount tires is great for $9 per tire they will send you a brand new tire and you send them back your bad one once you get the new one...blowout, whatever and it goes 3 years or 3/32 tread life which ever is first.
Obviously your were a bit more expensive because of the sizes though


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*








Hi Morio. GOOD


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

Looks good so far!


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (iamraymond)*

Hey morio ur famous! Just saw an article in the statesman about u and the dubs in Austin. Pretty cool. "top collector" and all. It's a shame the couldn't have put a pic of ur TT in the paper.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Morio is one of the coolest dudes. Can't wait for the "family reunion" at SOWO! Hells yeah!
Is is low enough yet?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (fijitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fijitt* »_Hey morio ur famous! Just saw an article in the statesman about u and the dubs in Austin. Pretty cool. "top collector" and all. It's a shame the couldn't have put a pic of ur TT in the paper.









LOL... yeah that was pretty cool that the local guys think of me as one of the MVPs!!!














no worries on the pic though







I will have a photo shoot at SOWO









Hanna, I so can't wait for the Family Reunion!!! my roach will be down... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif as low as she can possibly go!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

[quote







=Morio]. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif as low as she can possibly go!
[/quote]
we shall see.


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

Sexy. Watching*


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (02tt225)*

has anyone gotten these rear bags in?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*

Mine won't be in my hands til May.... apparently my bags are on the second pallet









no worries... I will have everything ready to go so I can install as soon as they arrive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (Morio)*

damn wtf is openroad doing? why is it taking so long


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weakstyles.* »_damn wtf is openroad doing? why is it taking so long


I think this last GB was rather large with people wanting rears as well... which made them do 2 pallets.... no worries I will put them on at SOWO if need be


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *weakstyles.* »_damn wtf is openroad doing? why is it taking so long


Good question... they make big promises about lead times and have yet to come through (originally said everything was supposed to be in the states by March 15, and we are coming into May and I still have nothing). They even screwed up my order by shipping out MK4 rears instead of Quattro rears, just because they use Vortex SN's instead of using the customer name. So now I have to wait for the second pallet to get my rears. And what do they offer to keep a customer happy? Nothing. Bagyard does make quality stuff, but that's no excuse for making false statements about leadtimes (considering this is the 3rd group buy that this happened with)


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

they need to get another distributor here in the states. all ive heard was bad news and one of the reasons why I dont want to get bagyards, unless I can deal with them myself and wont have to wait for that ish.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

It's really cause Bagyard is very small and only have like 4-5 dealers world wide. Think about dealing with all that and trying to get that large group buy and the other orders with like 7 employees tops. It's gotta be a fecking headache. Open Road can't do anything but take your calls and complaints and relay the info. Damn dood! It's another reason I hate GB's!!!!!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

well management is in the car ready to go!!!! So I did some other work today:
































and lonestar beer in a Stubbs coozie:


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*

mmmm I want your garage


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (cdougyfresh)*

thanks man... it is so messy right now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
FMIC on:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*

FMIC on and looks hidden:


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

What intercooler/piping? Looks nice and stealth. Now hit it with a coat of black for ultra stealth look


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

tires are mounted and ready to go!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Notched!!










Welding her up tonight!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

notch is welded, cleaned and now rubberized undercoated:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

empty bags- fronts only:


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks awesome! I need to get my car notched! That looks lower than my passenger side without a notch.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow looking great! I need to get into a bagged tt, it's next


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks guys!!! I am just waiting for the rears then I should be good to go!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Spent today finishing up the front end of the car.... fender liners are in and modified..... Panzer plate installed.... fine tuned all airlines everything it connected and ready for testing.... 

Interior, mounted the controller in the ashtray, grounded the system completely...... 

Next on list: 
Rear bag install (they better be here tomorrow) 
power connected 
finish enclosure 
Program the ART E3 pro 

detail the piss out of the car.. and roadtrip it to Helen GA


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Can't wait to see it man! I sent off an email to Andrew to see where my stuff is. I'm hoping to be bagged by Dubs on the Beach, but maybe Mid-June would be a better bet by this point. I'll be damned if I'm not bagged by WF. 

Heres to having them by tomorrow and being bagged for SOWO. :embeer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PDubbs20AE said:


> Can't wait to see it man! I sent off an email to Andrew to see where my stuff is. I'm hoping to be bagged by Dubs on the Beach, but maybe Mid-June would be a better bet by this point. I'll be damned if I'm not bagged by WF.
> 
> Heres to having them by tomorrow and being bagged for SOWO. :embeer:


 Thanks man!!! I sure hope they show up!!! I am stressing right now.... its a long drive from Tejas to GA... and I wanted to have this system all tested.... and this delay is cutting it very close


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

gangstaliscious


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Got my stuff today, hopefully you'll be seeing your stuff soon.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

still no rear bags...  I hope they come today... if not I will not be taking the TT to SOWO


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

its ok. I wont be bringing the TT either.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I am sorry to hear that  I was looking forward to seeing yours in person: 

Well since I am just waiting for the rears to show up I might as well post pics of the management:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

pics of cleaned interior:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

well it's official no TT at SOWO .......... 

I will be there in my Eurovan


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow... still nothing? Is Andrew even responding to you? My buddy has been trying to get a hold of Andrew for a few days regarding his rear bags, but he ignores his phone calls, and won't respond to his PMs. Worst part is, with vbulletin, you can see when someone has read your PM, so we know Andrew got them, he just chooses to ignore them. That really sucks you didn't get the TT all set for SoWo. PM sent.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

damn really? what a ****ing joke!


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

Ill be in a huge blue avalanche with a ****sweak sticker haha


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

SoloGLI said:


> Wow... still nothing? Is Andrew even responding to you? My buddy has been trying to get a hold of Andrew for a few days regarding his rear bags, but he ignores his phone calls, and won't respond to his PMs. Worst part is, with vbulletin, you can see when someone has read your PM, so we know Andrew got them, he just chooses to ignore them. That really sucks you didn't get the TT all set for SoWo. PM sent.


 PM responded.... He has been hit or miss with me.....  



weakstyles. said:


> damn really? what a ****ing joke!


 yeah I know... not a happy camper right now.... 


I will be at SOWO parked with the rest of my Syndicate brothers.... just in a black eurovan instead of the TT..... Hope to meet you man!


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

werdd. Ill be running the weakstyles tent.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

sweet I will come by...... might buy something unless it takes 5 months for it to arrive


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

sad TT..... Happy Eurovan:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I have some more work to do.... but so far I am happy.... looking to get better shots this weekend after cleaning her and learning how to use wife's DSLR


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*$$$$$$$$$$$*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

iamraymond said:


> *$$$$$$$$$$$*


thanks man!!!! I appreciate all your help!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks good dude, glad you finally got your stuff. What excuses did Andrew give you when he emailed you yesterday?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

SoloGLI said:


> Looks good dude, glad you finally got your stuff. What excuses did Andrew give you when he emailed you yesterday?


Thanks man!!! I am happy with the bags..... wish the rear came down more.... but I guess I can always try to figure that out later....


you know the story same old same old story everyone has been given.... I am happy I have them and I can start to fine tune the system


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Parked:









ride height:









Crappy Road ride height:


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

SICK!!!

I like the three ride settings too. I plan to run the same, dumped for park, ride setting 1 is normal ride, 2 is crap road, and 3 is smooth highway so its a bit lower than normal ride.

Looking great man!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Some pics:

just raw no photoshop....


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

So sick man! love it


----------



## RampageSc0tt (May 23, 2010)

*plates*

You shall have new plates sometime in the near future. If we could only get the other 15 people


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

RampageSc0tt said:


> You shall have new plates sometime in the near future. If we could only get the other 15 people


sorry man, I am confused by your post


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

i need to get myself on air asap.... wish i had the fundage tho


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

looks good mario, did you check the bump stops on the rear struts? if the rear got lower it would be soo much money! :thumbup:


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Looks like doo doo!

J/K!

Are you running a front sway?

I know my BY fronts will have the sway mounts so I might not be able to go as low.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

weakstyles. said:


> looks good mario, did you check the bump stops on the rear struts? if the rear got lower it would be soo much money! :thumbup:


Thanks not as nice as yours but she is getting there...and this weekend is tinkering with the rear to bring her down 



PDubbs20AE said:


> Looks like doo doo!
> 
> J/K!
> 
> ...


I still have the bar but it is not attached.. the car handles great!!! The no front sway bar and Neuspeed rear really makes the car feel good..... not the understeering I had before.... and the Bagyards handle as good as my coils!!! I am truly impressed with the product:beer:


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

much better choice on the rims.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

thanks!!! 

Here is another shot I like:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

It looks soooo good  :thumbup:


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

This is definitely the best shot. MAN i would love air and this summer may prove the time to get it with full time job


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks man!!! Here is a quick video:


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

That is pretty damn legit :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

LIMBO!!!


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^
Damn str8 Sex man, I'm really leaning towards air instead of coils come spring time


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

looks amazing man!!!!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Man, these limbo contests are becoming pretty popular at shows now. I hope you won Morio, there's no way anything get be any smaller than our cars when they are aired out all the way. O, and the car is looking great!


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Hey Morio, long time no speak! Loving your car dude!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice! Did you win the limbo???


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

EvoJetta said:


> Hey Morio, long time no speak! Loving your car dude!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


Hey man!!! How are things????



iamraymond said:


> Nice! Did you win the limbo???


Nope  Second place to a slammed 3 series ragtop (with top down).... If I was a roadster it wouldn't of been an issue:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Morio said:


> Hey man!!! How are things????
> 
> 
> 
> Nope  Second place to a slammed 3 series ragtop (with top down).... If I was a roadster it wouldn't of been an issue:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


yes, but if you were a roadster, you wouldn't be so purdy.


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Morio said:


> Hey man!!! How are things????
> 
> 
> 
> Nope  Second place to a slammed 3 series ragtop (with top down).... If I was a roadster it wouldn't of been an issue:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


Hey dude, things are going well. Still have the TT but I hardly ever use it. Actually haven't moved it for almost a year. How are you doing dude? Your car is looking really nice keep it up!!!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

love wheels!
new cupra lip is :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

EvoJetta said:


> Hey dude, things are going well. Still have the TT but I hardly ever use it. Actually haven't moved it for almost a year. How are you doing dude? Your car is looking really nice keep it up!!!


I understand not driving them much..... I still have less than 1k miles on the bags....work has me way too busy to enjoy the car:banghead::banghead:


any new things on your blue meanie TT? I still love those wheels in it!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

damnit... I bought new wheels again :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> damnit... I bought new wheels again :banghead::banghead::banghead


 You act like were going to be sorry for you:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
They look good


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

wow nice man, details!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Morio said:


> damnit... I bought new wheels again :banghead::banghead::banghead:


Those look so much better. Well done :beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

thanks guys!!! Needs some fitment work but it will get there:beer:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

the new wheels look really good!


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

what wheels are those? and the size and offsets? They look sexy!! Eddie


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> the new wheels look really good!


Thanks!



venmousracer said:


> what wheels are those? and the size and offsets? They look sexy!! Eddie


Wheels are 18x8.5fr 18x10r Kinesis K28 Porsche fitment (5x130) offsets in the 50 range.... Thanks!


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

damn morio! the TT looks killer on those wheels!!


----------



## goTTone (Mar 9, 2011)

*BBS rsGT*

Did you already sell the BBS wheels?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

goTTone said:


> Did you already sell the BBS wheels?


nope!!! so if you want them let me know!!:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

they're here.......












teaser... more pics to come this weekend:wave::wave:ic:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

The pic you posted on FB was a bit deceiving with the front wheels. Looking great dude!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

SoloGLI said:


> The pic you posted on FB was a bit deceiving with the front wheels. Looking great dude!


yeah the pics on FB were taken with my iphone..... the pic above was taken by a friend of mine at a local meet last night.....

I have plans to take some better pics with a camera....:thumbup:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice wheels. Probably costed a pretty penny...


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

what size are the tires on the 18x8's and 10's??? Eddie


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

venmousracer said:


> what size are the tires on the 18x8's and 10's??? Eddie


New wheels are now 18x9 and 18x10

Tires are the same ones I had on the bbs' 215 fr and 235 rear:thumbup:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Looking good Morio, I love the wheels 

Charlie


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Morio said:


> they're here.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morio, those are sick ass wheels loco! Very nice my friend. What are they?? What size? What are the offsets? Congrats, wish you were here in Los Angeles so we could hit the canyons and go for drives.


----------



## smoothtt (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice choice of wheels, classy and sporty!!:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

CharlieTT said:


> Looking good Morio, I love the wheels
> 
> Charlie


Thanks! I appreciate it!:thumbup:



EvoJetta said:


> Morio, those are sick ass wheels loco! Very nice my friend. What are they?? What size? What are the offsets? Congrats, wish you were here in Los Angeles so we could hit the canyons and go for drives.


We sure would!!! I miss SoCal so much!! But I just can't afford to live there  I am born and raise SoCally Boy.... miss it and the canyon runs!!

Wheels are 18x9 18x10 Kinesis K28 Porsche fitment.... 



smoothtt said:


> Nice choice of wheels, classy and sporty!!:thumbup:


Thanks!! I have wanted these wheels since 1995..... and finally got a deal on them!!!:heart:


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Morio said:


> We sure would!!! I miss SoCal so much!! But I just can't afford to live there  I am born and raise SoCally Boy.... miss it and the canyon runs!!
> 
> Wheels are 18x9 18x10 Kinesis K28 Porsche fitment....
> 
> ...


Where you stay at now Morio? You should take a trip (with your TT) to Los Angeles! :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

EvoJetta said:


> Where you stay at now Morio? You should take a trip (with your TT) to Los Angeles! :thumbup:



well, I am in Austin TX now.... a little far to do a canyon run  I will send you an PM next time I come to Cali for work... maybe I can see yours and SoloGLI's over some dinner or drinks!:beer:


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Morio said:


> well, I am in Austin TX now.... a little far to do a canyon run  I will send you an PM next time I come to Cali for work... maybe I can see yours and SoloGLI's over some dinner or drinks!:beer:


Dude that sounds awesome, I'll PM you my cell phone number.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Morio said:


> well, I am in Austin TX now.... a little far to do a canyon run  I will send you an PM next time I come to Cali for work... maybe I can see yours and SoloGLI's over some dinner or drinks!:beer:


If you were in LA and didn't hit us up, I'd be pretty pissed. You better keep us posted next time... or else  :heart:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

EvoJetta said:


> Dude that sounds awesome, I'll PM you my cell phone number.


got it!!!



SoloGLI said:


> If you were in LA and didn't hit us up, I'd be pretty pissed. You better keep us posted next time... or else  :heart:


I get close to LA ... in March .... so I will be there March 2012:laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

:beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

great car and great pics .


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

i love your inNout plate cover


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

ian c - U.K. said:


> great car and great pics .


Thanks man!!! I appreciate it:beer: she is slowly but surely getting there:thumbup::beer:



chaldowhiteboy said:


> i love your inNout plate cover


You can take the boy out of Cali..... but you can't take the Cali out of the boy....:wave::heart:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

New wheels look so much better. So what's next?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Neb said:


> New wheels look so much better. So what's next?


I have something in mind for the interior .... seats, redo the air management, etc...

Next year will be some body work and respray....


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Morio said:


> You can take the boy out of Cali..... but you can't take the Cali out of the boy....:wave::heart:


haha nice.. where in cali are you from?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> haha nice.. where in cali are you from?


the armpit.... Born and raised in FONTANA...

worked and partied in Temecula


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Morio, Morio, Morio... I LOVE IT! The wheels are PERFECT for this car. Looks great dude. You know if you want any input for the new management, hit me up. I need to post up that thread about the rear seat deletes, so you can get started on redoing that management sooner


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed. The wheels are the shiz! I feel like I finally got mine on and now I want some mesh ones lol. Wheel whordom here I come:laugh:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

damn dude those wheels look great on your car, so glad i found a good owner for them :beer::beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

SoloGLI said:


> Morio, Morio, Morio... I LOVE IT! The wheels are PERFECT for this car. Looks great dude. You know if you want any input for the new management, hit me up. I need to post up that thread about the rear seat deletes, so you can get started on redoing that management sooner


Thanks man.... I am in love with the car again..... Once I get my seat situation sorted  I will definitely be buying a rear seat delete.... I will shoot you a PM on here or FB to get your thoughts on some of my Ideas



PLAYED TT said:


> Agreed. The wheels are the shiz! I feel like I finally got mine on and now I want some mesh ones lol. Wheel whordom here I come:laugh:


LOL thanks!! That is usually how it goes.... once you get something you want something else 
Luckily I hold on to things for awhile or the wife would kill me:laugh:




eastcoaststeeze said:


> damn dude those wheels look great on your car, so glad i found a good owner for them :beer::beer:


Thanks again for the sell... I am quite happy with them!:beer:


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

*I'd comment, but I'm speechless* :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Morio your car looks DELCIOUS!!!! 

Good job man, it has come a long way................:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

313TT said:


> *I'd comment, but I'm speechless* :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks man I appreciate it!! 



EvoJetta said:


> Morio your car looks DELCIOUS!!!!
> 
> Good job man, it has come a long way................:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


Thanks!!! I am quite happy and in love with the car again.... postpone my 911 needs for a bit


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

been up to no good:heart: 

this came in: 









My daughter loves them: 


















Needed to do something with the hatch area:snowcool: 

Tank first: 









hmmm this is just right: 









A good friend of mine helped me out and built my sub enclosure and false floor.. Everything is wrapped and fits perfectly!! Thanks Marble!ic: 

































I will be at Wekfest Dallas this coming saturday... if you are in town come by and say hi!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

that looks really good. haha love the tank


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Pure awesomeness


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks guys... the tank is from my obsession with Jameson 12 year.. 

a couple better pics in daylight: 

















ic:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Morio said:


> Thanks guys... the tank is from my obsession with Jameson 12 year..
> 
> a couple better pics in daylight:
> 
> ...


 Love the innovation and individuality you're displaying...but your TT might fall victim to some drunken fool who might mistake the air tank for the real Jameson!! Nice work.


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

Glad I could help out. A lot of hours, a lot of fun, and when we were done, toasted with some 12 year.

:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice! That paint looks flawless!!!


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice set-up:beer:

What kind of lift is that??? That is def what I'm needing


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Simply awesomeness!!! What tire size are you running in the front and rear Morio?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

iamraymond said:


> Very nice! That paint looks flawless!!!


I so wish it was!! I need a respray bad!! Camera and editing hid the flaws I am sure! Thanks though:beer:



VroomTT said:


> Nice set-up:beer:
> 
> What kind of lift is that??? That is def what I'm needing


A local walmart super center was upgrading their lifts, so a buddy of mine gave me a hook up.. $300 and it was mine!!


EvoJetta said:


> Simply awesomeness!!! What tire size are you running in the front and rear Morio?


Fronts are 215-40-18 on 18x9
Rears are 235-35-18 on 18x10

I am too old to run smaller :laugh:


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

And here is the build up of the latest install!

Morio's Audi TT Build

opcorn:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Car looks great! :beer:


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

"A local walmart super center was upgrading their lifts, so a buddy of mine gave me a hook up.. $300 and it was mine!!"

Nice:thumbup:

Any idea what its called or a brand? I NEED something like this:laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I got a nice little write up on AirSociety:

http://www.airsociety.net/2011/11/irish-whiskey-german-tt/


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Nice! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Liking what I see


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks guys!:beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Hell yeah! Looking good:thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice! :thumbup: So what do you use as the family car?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Nice! :thumbup: So what do you use as the family car?


My wife dailys a 2003 eurovan.. My oldest son just got my Rocco.. And I daily a 2009 pathfinder...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

So I finally got someone to take some descent shots of my car for me:beer:





























:heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Finally. They turned out good!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> Finally. They turned out good!


Thanks man! I got a couple more:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks nice love the wheels :thumbup:


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

LOVE that shot with the colors reflecting off of the roof. Very nice!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome.

p.s. needs 3 bar grill


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks guys!:beer::beer:



Neb, you got one for sale??


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I have an extra one.. but I'm chopping it up this winter


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neb said:


> I have an extra one.. but I'm chopping it up this winter



Expecting a harsh winter??:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

always adored your car bro....it just stands out :heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> I have an extra one.. but I'm chopping it up this winter


If you're doing what I think you're doing you will be my hero


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Goegeous car Morio! Love the sounds works and the Kinesis are amazing!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> Expecting a harsh winter??:laugh::laugh::laugh:



Totally haha. I'm going to be a hermit working on the TT now that it's a toy car...



PLAYED TT said:


> If you're doing what I think you're doing you will be my hero


I've only ever seen it done once /hint


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Totally haha. I'm going to be a hermit working on the TT now that it's a toy car...
> 
> 
> 
> I've only ever seen it done once /hint


Don't worry it will turn out good. I've never seen one in person. And probably will only ever see yours


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

Beautiful car!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

ModsTTand said:


> always adored your car bro....it just stands out :heart:





Converted2VW said:


> Goegeous car Morio! Love the sounds works and the Kinesis are amazing!





[email protected] said:


> Beautiful car!


Thanks all!:beer::beer:


----------



## Reptar210 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Mario, I'm an owner of a mark4 gti in Texas, but had some questions about your TT. I love the look f the new ttrs's, but yours looks bad ass... What is the year of yours? I guess the 4x4 stance on the tts forsale makes them look like a different year,


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Mine is a 2001. I have owned I since 2003 so I took pretty good care of it. If you are searching for one, try to find one that has been treated well, these cars are fairly inexpensive now which means a lot of people have picked them up and no maintained them. As far as the 4x4 status goes, I think every car looks better lowered


----------



## Reptar210 (Feb 1, 2012)

Morio said:


> Mine is a 2001. I have owned I since 2003 so I took pretty good care of it. If you are searching for one, try to find one that has been treated well, these cars are fairly inexpensive now which means a lot of people have picked them up and no maintained them. As far as the 4x4 status goes, I think every car looks better lowered


 You gonna be at wekfest this weekend?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Reptar210 said:


> You gonna be at wekfest this weekend?


 Yep!! Your mk4 in the show? If so I will see ya there!!


----------



## Reptar210 (Feb 1, 2012)

Morio said:


> Yep!! Your mk4 in the show? If so I will see ya there!!


 Unfortunately not, running static this low destroyed my fenders :/


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Reptar210 said:


> Unfortunately not, running static this low destroyed my fenders :/


 Ahhh, it should be a good show! You still coming out for it?


----------



## Reptar210 (Feb 1, 2012)

Morio said:


> Ahhh, it should be a good show! You still coming out for it?


 That's my goal if my ducks line up. Lol


----------



## R32OG (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey just now finding your thread lol crazy I first met you at wasser last year and talked to you again at vagabahn on Sunday awesome thread, but I have a question what seats are those?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

well..... just got another little feature:

GRIP SET


:beer::beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Beautiful photo set brother! Absolutely amazing and inspiring. Can't wait to meet you and park next to it! :beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Beautiful photo set brother! Absolutely amazing and inspiring. Can't wait to meet you and park next to it! :beer:


thanks man!!! Mine will be embarrassed next to yours!!! Can't wait to see yours in person!!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice write up.

New wheel coming eh?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Neb said:


> Nice write up.
> 
> New wheel coming eh?


I am in line to get one  that should finish my interior:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

All I can say is I ****ing love night shots and light painting. Pics are sick


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> All I can say is I ****ing love night shots and light painting. Pics are sick


Yeah I think they turned out well!! Very happy with them


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Morio, I absolutely love the write up and the pictures came out amazing!

Such an inspiration man...since you are in Texas, we should meet up someday...this TT is sick! I'll may even drink a Glenlivet or a Chivas with you! :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Converted2VW said:


> Morio, I absolutely love the write up and the pictures came out amazing!
> 
> Such an inspiration man...since you are in Texas, we should meet up someday...this TT is sick! I'll may even drink a Glenlivet or a Chivas with you! :thumbup:


Hey man!!! I don't go to Houston much except when I have a connection at IAH!! But would love to see your ride and have a couple drinks with ya!!


----------



## DrewSkii (Feb 14, 2013)

Morio said:


> Thanks man! I got a couple more:


holy sh!t.. I'm in love with your car!! 
Very nice!!! :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Quick update!


My Porsche will inherent the kinesis k28s....

I just pulled the trigger on new rollers for the TT!!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Morio said:


> Quick update!
> 
> 
> My Porsche will inherent the kinesis k28s....
> ...


Waiting patiently for pics. 

opcorn::beer:opcorn::beer:opcorn::beer:


cheers


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

TTC2k5 said:


> Waiting patiently for pics.
> 
> opcorn::beer:opcorn::beer:opcorn::beer:
> 
> ...


It will be awhile.... But lets just say the apple doesn't fall far away from the tree


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Can't wait to see this. Do the kinesis fit the Porsche? Porsche isnt 5x100?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Can't wait to see this. Do the kinesis fit the Porsche? Porsche isnt 5x100?


I think Morio posted in one of his earlier updates that the Kinesis were porsche fitment 5x130s and he had adaptors for the TT.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

TTC2k5 said:


> I think Morio posted in one of his earlier updates that the Kinesis were porsche fitment 5x130s and he had adaptors for the TT.


That's correct the k28s are perfect Porsche 911 fitment!! 

The new wheels are 5x100


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Morio said:


> That's correct the k28s are perfect Porsche 911 fitment!!
> 
> The new wheels are 5x100


Nice, can you tell us who makes the new wheels?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> That's correct the k28s are perfect Porsche 911 fitment!!
> 
> The new wheels are 5x100


I should have told you about the guy I bought my wheels from. He had a set of 3 piece gemballa mesh off his gt3 18x9 and 18x12. Only wanted 2200 too. If only I had more muhlah


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Yeah the new wheels are kinesis k18s 


And Played you should of let me know!!! I would of found a way to squeeze 12" on the back of my pcar.... If you ever find 3 piece Porsche spec and built wheels at a good deal please let me know!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Fronts showed up today.... Rears will be here tomorrow!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Morio said:


> Fronts showed up today.... Rears will be here tomorrow!:thumbup::thumbup:


 :heart::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks sick :beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Those are drool-inducing wheels for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks guys!!!!



Rears showed up!!! Looks like I will be putting the TT on the lift tonight


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

get to work!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> get to work!


Stoptechs are in the way.... looks like I will be needing some spacers front and rear.... ARGH!!!:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That sucks, but is exciting at the same time! I can't wait to see how it ends up sitting.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks going to do some measuring and then order through adaptec....


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Morio said:


> Thanks going to do some measuring and then order through adaptec....


If they are custom sizes, it may take them a while. But final quality is amazing!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Do you think you will be able to keep them flush, or will it end up with a little poke?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Do you think you will be able to keep them flush, or will it end up with a little poke?



Keeping them flush is the goal


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

How big do the spacers have to be?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> How big do the spacers have to be?


Looking at 5-8mm front and 10-15mm rear... I need to stop drinking and start measuring 😜


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol if it's only 5mm you need I have a set of H&R ones I used to test fit and never ran. Lmk if you want them


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Fitment is right.. Now I need smaller front tires


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice! I them! Def needs less tire and it'll be perfect:beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

finally.....



















real pics this weekend:beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

in for real pics!


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Morio , you are inspirations when it comes to pick up wheels .props!

#WheelMan


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I will post a couple more tomorrow!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Que bonito amor!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks awesome. Well done. Now fly it out to Ocean City this weekend :beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Neb said:


> looks awesome. Well done. Now fly it out to Ocean City this weekend :beer:


I will actually be in Baltimore for work :thumbdown:


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

So clean and mean!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thought I would give a quick little update so you all know I am still alive. As most of you know I picked up a 996 40th anniversary 911. This car is rare (for a 996) and comes with some fancy upgrades (x51, full leather, GT silver paint, LSD, turbo front, gt3 side skirts, special shot peened ultra light 18s,etc) Stock they look good! but the wheel gap and wheels weren't doing it for me. So with the TT being basically done I started the slow process.

from:









to now this:









She got JIC Cross coilovers, kinesis k28s color matched faces and barrels, Fabspeed Super Cup mufflers and a LOW 996 plate (to go with the LOW TT)


So far I am quite pleased with the pcar and don't think I want to do much more to it. Plus pcar parts are way overpriced compared to VAG parts. I was quite shocked!

as some of you know, I travel quite a bit for work. I live in Austin TX and my company's office is in Tampa FL. So I am there every other week. With this being said I needed an airport car. So I went back to my first love, mini trucking. My first car was a 1985 toyota long bed 22re motor, single cab. This was 1989 in SoCal and what 16 year old boy didn't want a mini. Mine was dropped, wheels, tonneau cover, etc... I loved that truck and still missed it up until I got this beauty in February:

1997 Nissan D21 Hardbody, automatic, single cab, one owner and 103k miles:









Of course I couldn't leave it alone (as she sits now):

















let me just say, these things are so cheap to play with compared to the TT and the pcar. So I am about done with this airport beater truck (just needs audio) and then it's focus back on the TT.

:beer:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Cars stay soo clean in Texas


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking good Morio!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Like what you've done with the "airport" car. When i read it i was like "thats a good idea! A good excuse to buy something else" lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

so I have been busy... The wife and I are currently tired of neighbors and typical neighborhoods. We have come to the conclusion that fancy looking homes are not what we are about so we decided to do what we want which is own land to pursue our hobbies without having nosy or pissy neighbors worrying what we are doing. My wife is an artist and I like playing and collecting cars.

So in November we bought 11acres:











Our new home will be a 50' x100' Metal building (20ft peak and 18ft eaves), Half will be a 2 story home and the other half will be my shop. Our home will be 4600sq ft and my shop will be 2500sq ft. Well, we finally broke ground this week:




























we are pretty excited and can't wait!!

oh yeah I also bought this and redid the suspension and added wheels and tires:


















TT update, This week I need to clean her up and get her inspected! Driving up to Dallas this coming weekend for the Stance Nation show. I hope she shows well!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Congrats Morio! Sounds like an awesome setup for garage/house!


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

new house and setup sounds like it is going to be excellent!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks guys!!! We are really excited about taking this big step!!


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Well, that land looks great and the plans sound good!

How do you like the 996 overall with exception to parts. A Cayman was next in my book but with a baby girl now, a 911 with a backseat (albeit small) is much more practical.

The 996 or a 993 were on my very short list for a TT possible replacement down the road. Though, not sure whether I could let the TT go now and like you, the porsche would get simple suspension, exhaust, pad upgrade, maybe a tune and that is it.

My wallet may not even like that but the 996 to start with seems pretty reasonable .

Joe


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks Joe! I absolutely love my 996. Right now they are the bargain of the Porsche world. Make sure you get a ppi and you should be good! Imsb isn't as big of an issue as the internet makes it out to be. Change it out with every clutch change and it will be fine. They are a lot of car for the money!!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Great news!! :beer: I look forward to the updates.

Any estimated build time yet? Or any final sketches? I'd love to see them if you care to share! Your shop will be bigger than my house!! :laugh: I will have to stay steady with my progress, so that I can drive it down there. We still need a photo shoot to happen.


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

I thought the restaurant business was busy! Your a busy guy!!:beer::beer:
life is good when your busy!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Like I said on IG, congrats on the big step Morio!

Looking forward to grilling day!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome work, love the new cars too. The BMW is super cool with that rag top.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Great news!! :beer: I look forward to the updates.
> 
> Any estimated build time yet? Or any final sketches? I'd love to see them if you care to share! Your shop will be bigger than my house!! :laugh: I will have to stay steady with my progress, so that I can drive it down there. We still need a photo shoot to happen.


Thanks man!! I will get some up on facebook for you to see! And of course you and your family are always welcome! Plenty of places to get a nice photoshoot done!



modstyle said:


> I thought the restaurant business was busy! Your a busy guy!!:beer::beer:
> life is good when your busy!


Agreed life is good when you are busy!!:beer:




Converted2VW said:


> Like I said on IG, congrats on the big step Morio!
> 
> Looking forward to grilling day!


Thanks!!! You definitely need to come out once it's finished!! BBQ and beer will be on me!:beer::beer:




Neb said:


> Awesome work, love the new cars too. The BMW is super cool with that rag top.


Thanks! The BMW was one of those deals I couldn't pass up! It's a strange car but I love it!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

So I got the old lady cleaned up and drove up to Dallas for Stance Nation show... It did well




















Placed 2nd:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Congratulations, she looks awesome as always! :beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks guys!!! :beer:


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

Nice what calipers do you have on the front??


http://www.therpf.com/uploads/signatures/sigpic91161_1.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

audis4ed said:


> Nice what calipers do you have on the front??
> 
> 
> http://www.therpf.com/uploads/signatures/sigpic91161_1.gif




Front brakes are Stop Tech 328mm BBK


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats Morio!

Sad to pass the page of the calendar...on to July!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice! Glad to see hairdressers still get some appreciation theses days:beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice work on the 2nd! Well deserved for sure.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks guys!

:beer::beer:

oh yeah, I sold the pathfinder and bought a CPO 2014 Suburban. Now we have plenty of room for the family and I can tow with a real truck:beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Check out this feature:


http://soloautomag.com/beauty_school_dropout/


:beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Congrats Morio!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Just wanted to update: I cleaned the car finally! (been dirty since the Stancenation Texas show) but I've been busy












Got my son's Mercedes w201 fully legal and on the road:












And been working on the..............




NEW HOME!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Curious to see your final vision for the house for sure. Looks like you're making some great progress :beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

It's been awhile since I've updated... house is completed, fence and gates are up... here's some inside pics:

Driveway:
















Interior main room shots









































Shop:

























Oh yeah, I've added two cars to my personal pseudo collection:

1984 928s:








which will be getting new suspension and these speedlines:









Plus a Cayenne Turbo:








which will be getting these tires and a set of Kinesis K58s









plus these show up tomorrow:


















and a shot of her first day home:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Jealous


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Jealous


Jealous is an understatement, I hate you Morio! With that garage, can you adopt my TT?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks great Morio!!!


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yikes ! Nice. So are you like a drug lord or something ?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

jsmith2015 said:


> Yikes ! Nice. So are you like a drug lord or something ?


:laugh:

Looks awesome Morio! The TT makes the 996 look like a big pig. haha The old girl is still my favorite. :heart: That is a badass fleet though. :beer:

You have me asking around for steel building quotes. :facepalm:  I want a designated shop in my back yard. I need more room to get ridiculous in.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> Jealous





Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Jealous is an understatement, I hate you Morio! With that garage, can you adopt my TT?


lol, I am very lucky my wife is a saint! I'm wanting to add a 500e mercedes and she didnt flinch

and you guys can use the lift anytime you need to!



DeckManDubs said:


> Looks great Morio!!!


thanks man! We are almost settled and it feels great!



jsmith2015 said:


> Yikes ! Nice. So are you like a drug lord or something ?


kinda, I'm natural organic supplements sales... lol



Forty-six and 2 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Looks awesome Morio! The TT makes the 996 look like a big pig. haha The old girl is still my favorite. :heart: That is a badass fleet though. :beer:
> 
> You have me asking around for steel building quotes. :facepalm:  I want a designated shop in my back yard. I need more room to get ridiculous in.


yeah man it's so nice to have this space!!! And my TT is my favorite too!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks absolutely amazing Morio!!! the entire space is really cool!

Let us know when is the open house!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Converted2VW said:


> Looks absolutely amazing Morio!!! the entire space is really cool!
> 
> Let us know when is the open house!


Definitely will!! You will have to make the trip up here!!! Bbq, Beer and good times!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

I super dig the crap out of that!


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice job. Too bad you couldn't get the shop decent sized...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Morio, whats the plans for the 928?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

225TTed said:


> I super dig the crap out of that!


I am digging the new look too! :beer:



MCPaudiTT said:


> Nice job. Too bad you couldn't get the shop decent sized...


lol, luckily I have 11 acres to add another shop if I need to  



DeckManDubs said:


> Morio, whats the plans for the 928?


The 928 is a long term project. I want to do a bit of "restomod" ... mainly fixing it's typical issues while updating at the same time. This will take about 3 years or more for me, but when finish it should be good:thumbup:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

YOWZA! . That's awesome. Makes me wish I were in "Natural organic supplements" . Anywhere near Killeen? I only ask because I'll be down there next month for work.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

hunTTsvegas said:


> YOWZA! . That's awesome. Makes me wish I were in "Natural organic supplements" . Anywhere near Killeen? I only ask because I'll be down there next month for work.



I am located SW of Austin. About 1.5-2 hours south of Killeen:wave::beer:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Wow
A house like that would cost millions where I am at! 
Keep up the good work!:beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

I, by no means, am an envious person, but man... :laugh:

Another great example of work hard, play harder, beautiful home you have sir. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

modstyle said:


> Wow
> A house like that would cost millions where I am at!
> Keep up the good work!:beer:


Luckily Texas is affordable or I wouldn't be able to have this place:beer:



Tempes_TT said:


> I, by no means, am an envious person, but man... :laugh:
> 
> Another great example of work hard, play harder, beautiful home you have sir. :beer::thumbup:


Thank you! It takes hard work but if done correctly, with a good drive behind you and a touch of luck, people should hit their goals.:beer:


So much better to work on a car that is lifted. My old man back doesn't hurt this morning :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Lift looks good Morio, seem like this week is the week of 911 exhausts  Better post up some video's! Nothing like the flat six supercup wail!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Lift looks good Morio, seem like this week is the week of 911 exhausts  Better post up some video's! Nothing like the flat six supercup wail!


I agree with Noah


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

DeckManDubs said:


> Lift looks good Morio, seem like this week is the week of 911 exhausts  Better post up some video's! Nothing like the flat six supercup wail!


yours sounds so beautiful!!!:beer::thumbup:



PLAYED TT said:


> I agree with Noah


Yes, I am just waiting for parts to show up  was missing two v band clamps and nothing local so had to interwebs it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So when I join the pcar club what will you guys move onto then? Lol


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> So when I join the pcar club what will you guys move onto then? Lol


lol since I'm old... my next step is death


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Morio said:


> yours sounds so beautiful!!!:beer::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am just waiting for parts to show up  was missing two v band clamps and nothing local so had to interwebs it


Thanks Morio, in person drive by's are something else  I personally love the sound of the N/A flat-6's, but there is so much power to be had out of turbo's! Any time your in the area and want to take it for a spin let me know!



PLAYED TT said:


> So when I join the pcar club what will you guys move onto then? Lol


Move on?! Its all about more Porsches!!!! Going to have to add a N/A one next.



Morio said:


> lol since I'm old... my next step is death


lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> lol since I'm old... my next step is death


:laugh: there's more time to collect Porsche's like Noah said


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> :laugh: there's more time to collect Porsche's like Noah said


lol, I'm glad you saw the humor in that post.


I'm thinking a 914 is something I could have some fun with. But first I got to get my 928 up to par


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Morio said:


> lol, I'm glad you saw the humor in that post.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking a 914 is something I could have some fun with. But first I got to get my 928 up to par


928 needs boost :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> 928 needs boost :laugh:


To be fair so does the 40th...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> To be fair so does the 40th...


Boost all the things!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Boost all the things!


Well he did buy a lift and a big air compressor. May as well put them to use and start now


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

So....about some high def exhaust clips


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

DeckManDubs said:


> So....about some high def exhaust clips


I need to do that!! Plus get my GoPro charged to get some runs with it:beer:

I will be at COTA next weekend, just parade laps though  but better than nothing!!:beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Morio said:


> I need to do that!! Plus get my GoPro charged to get some runs with it:beer:
> 
> I will be at COTA next weekend, just parade laps though  but better than nothing!!:beer:




Haha, dead battery on a GoPro?! Every time I go to use mine its dead lol


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

bored sitting in an airport, thought I would post up my latest score!

1989 635CSI





She's such a cruiser! 2 owner car, 126k miles, two folders full of receipts and maintenance records and most importantly all electrics work! Plans are a drop and some style 5s or style 19s with centers color matched and remove tint


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Congrats Morio :beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Couldn't leave well enough alone and traded in our Suburban for this:



2009 R8 V8 




















Plan is to leave this one stock for a bit :laugh::laugh: As you can see in the background the e24 is getting suspension and wheels fitted.:beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Garage filled up quick Morio :wave:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesomest!!! That V8 growl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Love how you still have the mini-truck tucked in the corner too!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

You're my hero :beer:


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

This is insane, I need to meet you sometime man haha


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

MK3 LUV said:


> This is insane, I need to meet you sometime man haha


Ya he's like the drug king pin of texas I heard  

But seriously how about hooking me up with a job

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

TheDeckMan said:


> Garage filled up quick Morio :wave:


Thanks! And yes it filled up way too fast! I need to start planning the showroom build




Converted2VW said:


> Awesomest!!! That V8 growl
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Drove it all weekend and I'm in love!!




Neb said:


> Love how you still have the mini-truck tucked in the corner too!


yes gotta respect your roots



DFWSKATE said:


> You're my hero :beer:


not sure I'm hero worthy but I'll take the compliment!! lol




MK3 LUV said:


> This is insane, I need to meet you sometime man haha





jsmith2015 said:


> Ya he's like the drug king pin of texas I heard
> 
> But seriously how about hooking me up with a job
> 
> Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


lol, I'm definitely not any cooler in person. My cars have way more personality than I do!!


Thanks for the compliments everyone!!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Next time I'm out in Texas, I'm need to remember to hit you up to come check out your ridiculous garage. I swear every time I look at an update you've added another amazing car to the collection.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

come on out man!!!  beer and bbq on me!


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQhFxzOqa0Q

Please supercharge that R8 brotha :thumbup::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQhFxzOqa0Q
> 
> Please supercharge that R8 brotha :thumbup::beer::beer::beer:




I am thinking about the TT setup eurowise is making for these v8s


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Morio said:


> I am thinking about the TT setup eurowise is making for these v8s


Do it


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

TheDeckMan said:


> Do it


:thumbup::thumbup:

Although personally, I think a supercharger would just be a much more gratifying experience, especially in a car like that. Lets not forget how amazing it would sound as well!  Either way you should do one or the other to it bro.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Nothing new with my TT expect the headliner dropped  I plan to do a complete makeover on her this winter.



Well, the e24 turned out nice:




















And I'm a sucker for Kinesis wheels!! The R8 got the 19" versions of the wheels on my TT, plus a drop, front lip, rear diffuser and exhaust . Done for now:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

sick cars mario!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

